# Deer Hunting Shotgun setup



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

I was wondering what is suggested for a "best bang for your buck" shotgun for hunting deer....I used my remington 870 this past season ...never got a chance to shoot it at a deer but in target shooting with it I wasn't pleased with the smooth barrel that I use for duck hunting and the slugs.....soooo I want to look into getting a shotgun just for deer hunting....I want to have a scope (so what style do you suggest), a gun that can shoot accurately to around 100 yards and again the "best bang for your buck"...so please suggestions...I have asked questions in the past and this forum has been more than helpful..

Thanks

Clu__82


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

buy a rifled barrel for your 870, get the one with the cantilever scope mount. Be prepared the Sabot slugs are expensive


----------



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

I did a little looking online and came across bolt action slug guns??? I am used to shooting rifles and this gun looks very intrigueing...any thoughts ???


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Buy the hastings or any other rifled barrel for your 870. Get the cantalever scope mount as well.


----------



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

clu__82

are you talking about the one savage makes they look pretty cool


----------



## traveler33 (Feb 8, 2008)

New England makes a single shot slug gun that is super accurate and extremely affordable. I have a 20 gauge that I shoot Federal slugs with 3/4 oz. Barnes Expanders. It shoots 2 inch groups at 100 yards and is accurate to 175 yds. The gun is about $250.00 plus rings and a scope.
Hastings makes a paradox barrel for your 870 that I'm told will shoot well too. Those Barnes Bullets are devastating
Good Luck


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

If your going to just shoot it for deer a 20 is great. They will shoot more accurat and further. Hastings came out with a single shot 20 gauge 3.5 thats a good gun. Also the benelli with cantilever is a great gun. The new nikon bdc slug scope is also a great scope. But the make good barrels for yours.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

As said here already New England has a nice single shot, also Savage has the Model 210 Slug Warrior http://www.savagearms.com/210f.htm. As for the 870 they have rifled slug barrels. 
I have a Mossberg 500 slug combo w/24" Rifled barrel and I love it. I'm looking to get two more action/stocks to set up that barrel and my 20" for turkey. That way all I have to do is grab the appropriate gun for the season, and don't have to bore sight the scope for slugs every year.


----------

